
Building a startup from zero first goal $1: Day 11 - branzzel
https://www.twitch.tv/branzzel
======
branzzel
Hello everyone this is my 11st day working hard to ship my MVP. I'm working on
a platform to help startups(recruiters) to hire the best talent around the
world.

